# How many bows?



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

Used to have 

1982 Bear whitetail 2 60lbs 29''
Martin Jaguar 70lbs 28''
Buckmasters BTR 75lbs 29''
CSS Challenger 43 with P-1 cam 60lbs 29''
2005 Jennings CK 4.0 29'' 70lbs

Still have 

1992 pearson spoiler 80+lbs 29''
Oregon Black knight 29'' 90+lbs (Custom Barnsdale limbs)
Hoyt Ultratec 55lbs 29''
Hoyt Vectrix XL 70lbs 28.5''


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

used to have : little red compound bow no clue what kind 
browning micro adrenaline
silverhawk xi comp
pse ranger

have now : 08 x-force ss
95 martin bengal comp


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Only had one so far, my Parker Buckshot, but come this winter probably after deer season, I'm getting a new bow. Maybe a Hoyt Kobalt, not sure.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

a little tiny compound when i was 8 from my brother
then upgraded to an old version of browning micro midas
then 2004 hoyt X tec (which i still shoot occasionally)

And then I started to switch over from the darkside to selfbows and i 
own(ed) 2 a light 35-40# and i had (until it broke thousands of shots later) 60# selfbow.

O wait and i have a 38" selfbow that i did when i was board but i dont really count that one


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

2 compounds and a longbow.


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

lots of recurves, currently a W&W


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

A Bear Truth 62#
some kind of a Darton
A recurve 
A crossbow


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

For a very long time I've shot a Alpine Micro. I loved that bow. it was awesome. Now i have a Bowtech 82nd Airborne and i would not trade it for any other bow ever made.


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

my first bow was a Martin Tiger then 
03 BowTech Rascal
04 BowTech Rascal
05 BowTech Mighty Mite
06 BowTech Equalizer 
07 BowTech Equalizer
now a BowTech 101st
and a couple old recurves


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

3 compounds


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

use to have;
Martin Scepter 4
Bear instinct
Hoyt Vectrix
Hoyt ProElite
Elite E-500
Elite Aigil

Now have;

Elite Synergey
Elite GTO
Hoyt Katera


----------



## bowhntr1414 (Jun 9, 2008)

(old)pse nova
(old)pse typhoon
(old)browning illusion
(new)mathews swithback
(new)mathews drenalin LD


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

a fred bear truth 2

bear cub

pse deer hunter

some wal mart kids bow


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

too many to choose from. I have shot them all and owned a mathews, pse, multiple hoyts, an elite and multiple bowtechs.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

age3: red long bow
age5: hoyt
age8: browning micro adreniline
age12: the bow i hav now (i am 13) alpine silverodo eclipse


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

My first bow was an '04 Hoyt ViperTec(still have it) and now I am sponsored by Pearson, so I have an '08 Pearson Z-32.

I like both of the bows a lot.


----------



## BowtechKid (Jul 7, 2008)

*Iii*

I have owned an OLD Browning , A Diamond Edge and my new Bowtech Equalizer


----------



## huntergaither (Jun 29, 2008)

currently my bowfishing rig is a fred bear search, a horton summit crossbow,2 jimi taylor longbows. have had one recurve a pse and bear magnum


----------



## JeffreySlayR (Mar 1, 2006)

Martin Warthog

Oregon Bow (Bowtech)

Martin SlayR


----------



## bear_gant (Jul 6, 2005)

1) Bear whitetail II
2) Golden Circle formula 3D
3) Mathews Z-max
4) Mathews Q2 XL
5) Soon-to-be Diamond Marquis or Hoyt Katera XL


----------



## book85 (Jul 14, 2008)

_An old Bear bow when I was 15, Mathews FX, SQ2, LX, Legacy, and currently my switchback. I have a sureloc sight, custom grip, custom string and cables, ripcord, and etc on the switchback._


----------



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

these are the bows i have wright now.
Mathews DXT 70# 29''
Mathews Drenalin 65# 29''
Mathews Ovation 50# 29"
Blackhawk Scorpion 35# @28''


----------



## woobenbowhunter (Jun 18, 2008)

I had a Reflex Buckskin and I now have a 2007 Hoyt Vectrix and i am getting a 2005 Hoyt Turbotec


----------



## LilHog (Jul 27, 2008)

I have 2 dartons.


----------



## BOWTECH DAWG (Nov 30, 2007)

Have had, American Archery compound, High country, pse, now have 2 Bowtechs.


----------



## a7mmnut (Jul 22, 2008)

*If I remember Correctly:*

Cherokee Indian longbow
Pearson Recurve
Black Bear two wheel compound
Bear Whitetail six wheel
PSE Polaris
PSE ThunderFlite
PSE Fireflight Express
Browning Mirage
Renegade Tominator
Renegade SBD

......wow, I must really be OLD!!??!! 



<7><))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------

